# Crafstman Blower vac won't start



## dandor (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello,
This is my first post, however it took me a bit to find the correct forum to post this to! I enjoy tinkering and working on engines to save being ripped off, but I am stumped and hoping to get help here. I have a Craftsman Blower Vac model 358.794960. I have used this for a few years and been very satisfied for the money. I was shredding ivy, and jammed the impeller. unjammed it and restarted, but then jammed again under weak load. Then would not start. I replaced the plug and ignition module. I have spark, but it will not run even with starting fluid. I don't have a compression tester, but am at least getting some compression. Pulling rope feels normal. No visible marks on pistion. It seems like the next logical thing from what I've read on this site would be the flywheel key, however, I am unable to locate this part or anything similar in the repair parts pics. Any suggestions or help?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Ripped Off ???*

Hey I work on this type of equipment for a living, and I don't mind answering questions and helping someone out. I don't consider what I do ripping anybody off. I charge for my knowledge, experience and ability. I have attended factory schools to learn how to do what I do and have thousands of dollars invested in tools and equipment to do this work. Just because someone knows what they are doing and makes it look easy, don't jump to the conclusion that they are ripping you off.

Alright now that I got that off my chest. You are correct and should check the flywheel on your blower, there is a possibility that the key way may have been damaged when the impeller got jammed, and the spark is out of time.
The flywheel is reference number 24 in the Sears IPL for your blower.

Sears_Blwr.pdf


----------



## dandor (Aug 4, 2008)

30yearTech,
What I meant by the phrase was that I prefer to fix things myself if I am able. I am truly appreciative of folks like you that take time out of your day to help others! If you were in my area I would have no problem paying you to work on my machine. It is just hard to find an honest small business anymore. Most have been put out of business by large shops that do rip you off. An example of this is that Sears no longer carries parts. I had to order the ignition module from Sears on line. The part must have weighed about 8 oz., but I had to pay over $10 shipping! It came in a white plastic envelope.. I appreciate your reply and truly didn't want to offend anyone. Now back to my problem. Is the flywheel different than the flywheel key, or do I need to replace the whole flywheel?
Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The key is cast into the flywheel, you need to remove the flywheel to inspect the key and see if it's sheared. You need to lock the engine using a piston stop or the geo's rope trick when you loosen and tighten the retaining nut, do not jamb or hold the flywheel as this can cause the key to shear also. Once you have the flywheel off then you can look in the taper and see the key, this holds the flywheel in time with the crankshaft, but the retaining nut applies the pressure to keep the flywheel from moving.


----------



## dandor (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks again! I'll check it out.
Dan


----------



## dandor (Aug 4, 2008)

No problem with the flywheel. I broke down and took it to a repair shop. Thanks to everyone for your help.
Dan


----------



## jbinx (Aug 2, 2008)

so were they able to fix it? and what was the problem?


----------

